
Dithering Process, Return of the Obra Dinn (2017) - codetrotter
https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1363742&repost=1#msg1363742
======
codetrotter
Came across this in a thread on Reddit. It’s been discussed on HN before as
well but I think it’s worthy of being resubmitted.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15766249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15766249)

In that discussion multiple people said that they preferred the non-stabilized
dithering, and they argued that that is “how it was” on the old 1-bit Macs.

“The original effect is how it's supposed to look and how it would have looked
on an old computer with 1-bit graphics.” says one commenter.

I think these comments are missing the forest for the trees.

It’s not about faithful recreation, it’s about artistic inspiration and
invoking certain feelings.

See also the talk “8 Bit & ‘8 Bitish’ Graphics - Outside the Box” by artist
Mark Ferrari.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0)

If you artificially constrain yourself too much, your game will suffer and no-
one will want to play it. On the other hand, if you can give a nod to the past
and a feeling of nostalgia but at the same time acknowledge that we _have_ had
progress, and incorporate that progress in your game, then there is potential
for a game that is actually fun to play.

